# Specks, Reds, Kings, Tarpon (video) and more!



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
Lots of great things are happening in Galveston right now. Speckled trout fishing is great along both north and south jetties and deep reefs in the bays. We are having our best luck with live shrimp free lined along the jetties, and under a popping cork when fishing reefs in the bay. Currents play a big part in which jetty is best at any given time. This time of year, you never know what you may catch fishing the Galveston Jetties.

While fishing the Galveston South jetty this past weekend, my brother, Captain Clint had a customer hook a tarpon. It inhaled a large live shrimp.... lite tackle... did not land it, but did get a cool video of one of the jumps. 




If anyone has the desire to hook into a shark or have a kid that wants to... they are here! Get in 30 to 38 foot of water, fresh bait (sand trout, skip jack) fish on bottom (6oz or 8oz),large circle hook, steel leader and hang on! They are here, and are thick!

We are catching king fish in pretty close to the beach as well as cobia, and even found some chicken dolfin along cruising around a rig out 30 miles. Thru August, we are offering a 6 hour kingfish special for up to four people. For more details check it out here.

We are beginning to book fall flounder gigging trips. Give me a call or reserve online. 409-739-8526
www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.galvestonfloundergigging.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*A few more pics*

A few more pics....


----------

